# ------>SNOW for PA?????



## ClaytonR (Jan 19, 2005)

Say it is not SOOOOOOOO

Snow for Philly PA area!!!

payup :yow!:

Weather Channel using the SUPER WORD Nor'Easter


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

ClaytonR said:


> Say it is not SOOOOOOOO
> 
> Snow for Philly PA area!!!
> 
> ...




we are going to get snow to :waving:


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

lets just hope we get some to plow...as long as we get 3'' im happy lol...it could be just 3'' i wont care as long as i make that money payup


----------

